# Pls help me find this magical growth product



## Blaque*Angel (Jan 17, 2006)

hey ladies,

my "friend" had bra strap hair in November 05 which wasn't really so healthy now it is January, she is 5inches past bra strap, her hair never usually grows so fast,it has thickened,looks blacker and so soft.
so i ask her her hair regime! LOL
She tells me she washes and conditions once a week with elasta qp, moisturises with some new product that helps grow hair!
i complimented her and ask her for the product name, she tells me the writing has crumbled off the packaging but she cannot remember the name... i thought that was genuine!
i've asked her twice more about the product and she says "i cant remember but jojoba oil is the main ingredient!"
she bought another bottle last week, i ask her again today the product name, she says she cant remember.
i'm not about to run her down for the name of this "magic growth potion" i dont know why someone you've known all your life can act so shady!!!
its obvious she knows the name of the product she puts on her hair daily!!!!!
and to think i advise her constantly about hair care....not fair.....


----------



## SparklingFlame (Jan 17, 2006)

wantlonghealthyhair said:
			
		

> hey ladies,
> 
> my "friend" had bra strap hair in November 05 which wasn't really so healthy now it is January, she is 5inches past bra strap, her hair never usually grows so fast,it has thickened,looks blacker and so soft.
> so i ask her her hair regime! LOL
> ...


 
WOW!!! Sounds like she doesn't want your hair to be long or she doesn't want you to enjoy the same benefits/results that she is enjoying. Some friend!


----------



## gn1g (Jan 17, 2006)

maybe its wild growth oil


----------



## HoneyDew (Jan 17, 2006)

naturallady said:
			
		

> WOW!!! Sounds like she doesn't want your hair to be long or she doesn't want you to enjoy the same benefits/results that she is enjoying. Some friend!




I agree.  How can you forget the name of something you just bought a 2nd time.  

wantlonghealthyhair, there are other products that can do the same for your hair, too.  don't even bother dealing with her.

My cousin and I were just talking about this.  Her friend gets her hair done at some salon and her hair is always beautiful.  My cousin has been trying to find a new stylist and has asked this girl several times and she keeps saying she cannot remember the number.  Then she told my cousin to call her OLD stylist.  

Haters!

Thank goodnees we don't have the problem on this board.


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow that is shady   Maybe you need to ask to use her restroom and do a little research if ya know what I mean. Then come back to the board and share with us


----------



## MissYocairis (Jan 17, 2006)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I agree.  How can you forget the name of something you just bought a 2nd time.
> 
> My cousin and I were just talking about this.  Her friend gets her hair done at some salon and her hair is always beautiful.  My cousin has been trying to find a new stylist and has asked this girl several times and she keeps saying she cannot remember the number.  Then she told my cousin to call her OLD stylist.
> 
> Thank goodnees we don't have the problem on this board.



ITA!  Years ago, my cousin grew her hair to brastrap length using pine tar oil conditioning pre-poos and various other techniques like wrapping, satin scarves everynight and protective buns 3 weeks out of each month, never using a blow dryer, always doing a wrap when it was to be worn down, she also was drinking gelatin powder mixed with water.
But, when you would ask her, "how did you grow your hair this long this quick" her response was always, "prenatal vitamins girl".The sistas are COMPETITIVE!!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jan 17, 2006)

*I say pay her a visit at her home and then ram shack her beauty supply closet, dresser, and cabinets, by any means neccessary and bring us the name of that magical growth product. lol  *
*But seriously it could be MTG, or WGO. whatever it is I would love to know, keep us posted.*


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jan 17, 2006)

LOL, at searching through her stuff...but that is a good idea  
i doubt its MTG though.
I have WGHO and MTG so i better start using it up properly...
i'll keep you all updated but i doubt i'll ever find it!!!


----------



## qtgirl (Jan 17, 2006)

I hate when ppl. act like this, can't we all have long beautiful hair?


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 17, 2006)

qtgirl said:
			
		

> I hate when ppl. act like this, *can't we all have long beautiful hair?[/*quote]
> 
> Like she wants to be the only LONG-haired one in your circle.
> 
> ...


----------



## foxybrownsugar (Jan 17, 2006)

*I agree with the other ladies. I would not give her any haircare tips.   She probably is using WGHO and/or MTG. Other haircare boards have been talking about these 2 products too or someone may have told her about one or both of them.*


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 17, 2006)

wantlonghealthyhair said:
			
		

> my "friend" had bra strap hair in November 05 which wasn't really so healthy now it is January, *she is 5inches past bra strap,* her hair never usually grows so fast,it has thickened,looks blacker and so soft.
> so i ask her her hair regime!



Her hair grew 5 inches in less than 2 1/2 months and appears to be a different texture and color?  The magic product you seek is called 'weave'.


----------



## *Frisky* (Jan 17, 2006)

JCoily said:
			
		

> Her hair grew 5 inches in less than 2 1/2 months and appears to be a different texture and color? The magic product you seek is called 'weave'.


 
hahahahaha....you are probably right JCoily...has anyone heard of growing 2 inches a hair in a month? maybe 1 inch but 2 sounds highly unlikely.


----------



## LaNecia (Jan 17, 2006)

JCoily said:
			
		

> Her hair grew 5 inches in less than 2 1/2 months and appears to be a different texture and color? The magic product you seek is called 'weave'.


 
 That was my first thought but who knows?!


----------



## Queenie (Jan 17, 2006)

I thought that it was a weave too.  On any hand, she doesn't sound like a real friend.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't want to harp on the topic, but for real, with all the PJ's worldwide on this board, if  there was a product that could pull off what this 'friend' has achieved, somebody here would have found it.  

I vote weave because it explains the length, change in texture and color in the period of time AND the friends secretiveness about the product. She's probably had to cut off her hair because of damage and is embarrassed about weaving it up.


----------



## *Frisky* (Jan 17, 2006)

Have you ever did a weave test on her or touched her hair? She might have a caniption with a bonnet on it if you try and touch it...that will be the tell-all....


----------



## Sistaslick (Jan 17, 2006)

yeah weave is getting harder and harder to differentiate from the real stuff these days.  Weave-ticians are some pretty clever people.  Just run your hand up the back side of her head and see what she's workin' with. 

Nahhh, girl I'm just joking.  that kinda thing might get you cut or backhanded 

As to the magical growth product, I am with Jcoily... if the hair boards haven't found it.  It probably ain't out there.


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 17, 2006)

I agree, There is more to the story.  I wouldn't consider her my friend either, when we discover new things we do want to share it with a friend like you have done with sharing with her, your hair care regiment and techniques.  I thought my sister was in the same wagon as me but she told me you talk about hair to much I don't want to talk about it anymore.  I hadn't seen her since Thanksgiving but I got the clue.  She has collarbone length and doesn't care if it gets longer or shorter.  But I have never had hair the lenght as her and I am growing mines out and I am excited about it and she was the only one I though I could share all that I have learned but evidently she isn't.  I have learned to keep it to myself unless someone ask me.


----------



## Chinagem (Jan 17, 2006)

Wouldn't it be funny if your friend had secretly joined this forum? She's probably using mtg or monistat, etc on her hair and is too ashamed to tell you. Does she know that you are a member of this forum?


----------



## blackbarbie (Jan 17, 2006)

at the idea of raiding her closet................and
 even more at the thought that it's probably a weave!!!

I was just going to say that if you did decide to raid her stash, just make sure whatever you touch when you go in her bathroom is stable so everything doesn't come crashing down on you and you expose yourself!!(I think it's a Southwest airlines commercial to that effect where the girl is in the guys bathroom, goes in his medicine cabinet, it falls and she gets busted)

But the thought of the weave sounds very possible b/c if the potion was so "magical" and produced amazing results like that I am sure someone here would have stumbled across it.  And can you imagine that the place that's selling it to her is only selling it to HER and no one else on any of the boards has come across it???

I say do a touch test (yeah, I know it's rude, but a girls gotta do what a girls gotta do!) and if she starts to run from you like her pants are on fire it's because (1) she's a liar, they probably are on fire! and (2) you aint feeling up on her weave she bought and paid for!!!

Not saying there is anything wrong with having a weave but she could at least be honest about it since you are offering up tips and all.......


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 17, 2006)

Chinagem said:
			
		

> Wouldn't it be funny if your friend had secretly joined this forum? She's probably using mtg or monistat, etc on her hair and is too ashamed to tell you. Does she know that you are a member of this forum?



I was just thinking the same thing. Maybe she is using other growth products like frenchee, sulfur 8, etc.  Forget her regime and re-discover yr own....then keep the secret from her!


----------



## Ebony (Jan 17, 2006)

if she's your friend, why don't you just call her out & ask her why she's lying about not remembering the name of the product? or, call her when you *KNOW* she's home & ask  her right there on the spot the name? what can her excuse possibly be at that point if she's surely in her house? you can call her out as a liar when she makes up a crazy excuse at this point.


----------



## Sistaslick (Jan 17, 2006)

Chinagem said:
			
		

> *Wouldn't it be funny if your friend had secretly joined this forum? *She's probably using mtg or monistat, etc on her hair and is too ashamed to tell you. Does she know that you are a member of this forum?



Well if she was, I'm sure we'd see a _"Someone accused me of having a weave"_ or _"Somebody ran their grubby fingers up the back of my head"_ thread poppin' up here pretty soon


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Jan 17, 2006)

I say do a quick check in her bathroom or bedroom if she allows you and just be careful...and see and then come back and report it to us...lol..i know i do that at close friends homes...i mean when i go to their bathroom i smell her different perfumes and then if i want to know i will ask what the name of the perfume is if its not on the bottle...she doesnt seem to mind u know....


----------



## blessed (Jan 18, 2006)

marie170 said:
			
		

> Have you ever did a weave test on her or touched her hair? She might have a caniption with a bonnet on it if you try and touch it...that will be the tell-all....


thats funny i was thinking the same thing!


----------



## brownsugar9999 (Jan 18, 2006)

JCoily said:
			
		

> I don't want to harp on the topic, but for real, with all the PJ's worldwide on this board, if there was a product that could pull off what this 'friend' has achieved, somebody here would have found it.
> 
> I vote weave because it explains the length, change in texture and color in the period of time AND the friends secretiveness about the product. She's probably had to cut off her hair because of damage and is embarrassed about weaving it up.


Girlll...PJ to the max here!!! I haven't heard of anything, but heck...who am I? I'm curious as to what this 'mysterious potion" is myself. Personally, I thing the multi-vits along w/ MTG is my successor, but you have ot be working on the inside as well as the out...


----------



## Cincysweetie (Jan 18, 2006)

JCoily said:
			
		

> Her hair grew 5 inches in less than 2 1/2 months and appears to be a different texture and color? The magic product you seek is called 'weave'.


LOL THANK YOU!!!  I was wondering why no one else noticed the fact that her hair grew that much in 2.5 months.  Come on now.  There is no magical hair growth product!!!!!


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jan 18, 2006)

CurliDiva said:
			
		

> I don't agree about going through her stuff. I keep my hair products in my bedroom (not bathroom) closet due to space- so this would not work if someone wanted to find my stash of MTG!


 
CurliDiva, lol you sound just like me!!! my 5 32oz bottles of MTG is locked safely in my bedroom! 
my family would think i am mad if i told them about using a horse product!


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jan 18, 2006)

i know a weave when i see one JCoily  It is her own hair, it appears that her new "moisturiser" has simply made her hair darker, longer and fuller


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jan 18, 2006)

blackbarbie said:
			
		

> I was just going to say that if you did decide to raid her stash, just make sure whatever you touch when you go in her bathroom is stable so everything doesn't come crashing down on you and you expose yourself!!(I think it's a Southwest airlines commercial to that effect where the girl is in the guys bathroom, goes in his medicine cabinet, it falls and she gets busted)
> Blackbarbie....
> Lol, at the advert
> 
> ...


 
her hair was in twists when she visited me the last two previous times, i know its her hair as i can see the natural roots and permed ends!!!! she's trying to transition!
The only thing she told me about this product is Jojoba oil is themain ingredient so my minds telling me WGO....Time will tell because i aint staying patient for too long!!!! 
The thing that burns is She was like a sister to me, i've known her since nursery/kindergarten, I'm going to tell her how i truly feel BUT if i do she proberly wont tell me about the product!


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jan 18, 2006)

DDtexlaxd said:
			
		

> I was just thinking the same thing. Maybe she is using other growth products like frenchee, sulfur 8, etc. Forget her regime and re-discover yr own....then keep the secret from her!


 
Hey DDtexlaxd, i'm quite happy with my regime, My hair has improved so much since i found this site. 
I'm a generous person that tries to advice people with the lil knowledge i have! I simply cant understand BAD MINDED people, they are so.....selfish.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jan 18, 2006)

Ebony said:
			
		

> if she's your friend, why don't you just call her out & ask her why she's lying about not remembering the name of the product? or, call her when you *KNOW* she's home & ask her right there on the spot the name? what can her excuse possibly be at that point if she's surely in her house? you can call her out as a liar when she makes up a crazy excuse at this point.


 
Hey Ebony, that is how i'm feeling right now. i want to call her out of the blue! i dont want to look like no begger though.Lol  she's acting real shady.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jan 18, 2006)

Trudy said:
			
		

> I agree, There is more to the story. I wouldn't consider her my friend either, when we discover new things we do want to share it with a friend like you have done with sharing with her, your hair care regiment and techniques. I thought my sister was in the same wagon as me but she told me you talk about hair to much I don't want to talk about it anymore. I hadn't seen her since Thanksgiving but I got the clue. She has collarbone length and doesn't care if it gets longer or shorter. But I have never had hair the lenght as her and I am growing mines out and I am excited about it and she was the only one I though I could share all that I have learned but evidently she isn't. I have learned to keep it to myself unless someone ask me.


 
Wow Trudy, if this was my sister i'd feel extremely hurt!!!!
my so-called "stylist" my "friends" cousin called me "obsessed with dead skin cells!" lol at the way she said it! i was hurt but bit my tongue. i'll have to find a new stylist...man, i didn't know hair would make you lose people around you!


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jan 18, 2006)

Chinagem said:
			
		

> Wouldn't it be funny if your friend had secretly joined this forum? She's probably using mtg or monistat, etc on her hair and is too ashamed to tell you. Does she know that you are a member of this forum?


 
Hey Chinagem,
She doesn't know about this forum but knows my knowledge in hair has gone straight past her's!
now you've asked that she's probably wondering where i'm getting my information from! Therefore acting all shady with me but i've tried telling her and her cousin but they make stupid comments like "I  know how to look after my hair i dont need the internet to tell me that!" 
"what do you want to acheive? long hair?!" (in a sarcastic way)
When i think about it most members from her family act this way, in Jamaica we call it "Bad mind" when someone wants everything for themselves and it burns them to see anybody else prospering.


----------



## Gryphyn (Jan 19, 2006)

wantlonghealthyhair said:
			
		

> Hey Chinagem,
> She doesn't know about this forum but knows my knowledge in hair has gone straight past her's!
> now you've asked that she's probably wondering where i'm getting my information from! Therefore acting all shady with me but i've tried telling her and her cousin but they make stupid comments like "I  know how to look after my hair i dont need the internet to tell me that!"
> "what do you want to acheive? long hair?!" (in a sarcastic way)
> When i think about it most members from her family act this way, in Jamaica we call it "Bad mind" when someone wants everything for themselves and it burns them to see anybody else prospering.



You never know...she probably came here on the low and liked the info she found, but was too ashamed to admit it to you since she made fun of you for coming here in the first place.  

I think she must be on a hair board _somewhere _since she went from having shorter hair to having *longer & darker hair, transitioning, and using products with jojoba oil!*


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jan 20, 2006)

*LITTLE UPDATE!*

My friend says she's been really busy WITH her brother who has been sick (i didnt know the extent of his illness!) and the whole "jojoba oil product" has slipped her mind! but she describes it as "The bottle is yellow with a brown square and black & white txt on it, i'll tell you the name soon-!!"
come on PJ's NAME THAT PRODUCT!!!!!


----------



## LaNecia (Jan 20, 2006)

wantlonghealthyhair said:
			
		

> CurliDiva, lol you sound just like me!!! my 5 32oz bottles of MTG is locked safely in my bedroom!
> my family would think i am mad if i told them about using a horse product!


 
Hole up!! I miss read that right? Did you type *5 BOTTLES?  *You're as bad as BrownSugar9999!! I won't  completely put her on blast but it's no wonder the local store NEVER has any every time I call!


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 20, 2006)

I can't wait to find out what this magic potion is...


----------



## maryj1584 (Jan 20, 2006)

lol @ Kimberly, me too


----------



## Samaria (Jan 20, 2006)

plz keep us posted!!!


----------



## XXXtacy (Jan 20, 2006)

JCoily said:
			
		

> Her hair grew 5 inches in less than 2 1/2 months and appears to be a different texture and color?  The magic product you seek is called 'weave'.




Good One!!


----------



## LizLeila (Jan 20, 2006)

I wouldnt ransack her cabinets, search her panty drawer, or violate her scalp.  Technically, it really is none of your business what she puts in her hair.  But that is alright, because now you know what she is about.  To me, the biggest thing to take from this is that she is showing you where she stands and that she has some of that hater-blood.  

I wouldnt even trust ANYTHING that she had to tell me from this point, because she obviously does not want you to be on her level and may tell you the name of some product that could actually harm your hair.  I understand you care for her and all, but when it comes to hair, I would not have anything else to do with her.


----------



## An_Original_Copy (Jan 20, 2006)

It probably is a weave, and since she already had long hair to the begin with, she can probably get away with it since people would be less likely to question her.  they'd probably just assume that the 5'' is growth since her hair was already long.  Maybe she's weaving her hair as somewhat of a protective style to get it to really get to the length she's trying to perpetrate now...


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jan 20, 2006)

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Hole up!! I miss read that right? Did you type *5 BOTTLES?  *You're as bad as BrownSugar9999!! I won't completely put her on blast but it's no wonder the local store NEVER has any every time I call!


 

VWVixxen
lol at the stores never having it, i bought 2 from Shapleys(got one free) And 2 of Ebay! I never ever wanna stop using MTG (Unless it affects my health) I'm very dissapointed with my jewellery tarnished, need to find a good cleaner now, Secret squirell is my sister...lol


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jan 20, 2006)

LizLeila said:
			
		

> I wouldnt ransack her cabinets, search her panty drawer, or violate her scalp. Technically, it really is none of your business what she puts in her hair. But that is alright, because now you know what she is about. To me, the biggest thing to take from this is that she is showing you where she stands and that she has some of that hater-blood.
> 
> I wouldnt even trust ANYTHING that she had to tell me from this point, because she obviously does not want you to be on her level and may tell you the name of some product that could actually harm your hair. I understand you care for her and all, but when it comes to hair, I would not have anything else to do with her.


 
ITA LizLeila


----------



## SweetCaramel1 (Jan 20, 2006)

wantlonghealthyhair said:
			
		

> hey ladies,
> 
> i'm not about to run her down for the name of this "magic growth potion" i dont know why someone you've known all your life can act so shady!!!
> its obvious she knows the name of the product she puts on her hair daily!!!!!
> and to think i advise her constantly about hair care....not fair.....


 
that's terrible, she's being a b for no reason.  maybe she doesn't want any "hair" competition.    i would have thought it was shady after the first i don't remember.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jan 20, 2006)

Hey ladies, i spoke to my "friends" mom today, I just so happend to mention my "friends" hair And how its taken a turn for the best!
she says her daughter told her about some natural products she's using but she really doesn't remember the names.(Her mom's not into all this long hair thing though she has beautiful long hair!)
(so its more than one product then then huh!? since her mom said "natural products")
It is not a weave in her hair,as i already knew!!! according to her mom her hair has really grown and she's decided perms aint for her. 

Totally OFF TOPIC: ( her dad is a rastafarian and has lovely,clean knee length dreadlocked hair, her mom has the best hair in my area,  it is so smooth, thick, healthy AND LONG!!People call her Diana Ross, she actually looks like her in Diana's younger days!)
What i'm getting at is.....
My friend has always had good hair, Always has shared tips with me so i dont understand why she is acting shady, She probably doesn't want my hair to catch up to hers....


----------



## scoobygirl (Jan 20, 2006)

Does your friends live close to you?  If she does, I would just be upfront and ask her to let you hold the bottle to take a looksee for yourself.  Then you can describe it better to the boards or take it to a beauty supply store and see if either you can match it to a product on the shelves or if one of the owners recognizes the bottle.

Also if your friend doesn't know the name, does she at least remember where she bought it?  If she won't tell you that, then she probably is just being selfish.


----------



## CORBINS (Jan 20, 2006)

Could the products be from the Gueye product line?  From the description, it sounds like the oil that they have.


----------



## Jewell (Jan 20, 2006)

I agree w/J Coily. It could very well be weave.  Maybe not sewn-in or glued in, but let's not forget that there's strand-by-strand and fusion out there, which is virtually undetectable.  I doubt she has some magic product that gave her 5 inches in less than 2 full months.  No way, no how.


----------



## rosie (Jan 20, 2006)

Could be the Surge products.  They have a yellow label.

And a lot of people on here have had good results with it.

If her hair grew well normally, then it's not unreasonable to get 2 inches from Surge.


----------



## An_Original_Copy (Jan 20, 2006)

CORBINS said:
			
		

> Could the products be from the Gueye product line?  From the description, it sounds like the oil that they have.





Here's a picture of the bottle you describe.  







It's brown, has a yellow label, and black writing.  I think Corbins is right!  Go and google the keywords "gueye products", and it'll go to the site, and see what i'm talking about.  That site sells "natural products", like what her mom describes.  I'd tell your friend "yeah, i just bought this oil today, and i'm going to use it."  If this is the oil, she may just admit that that's it since you "already found it anyway"...


----------



## Suri (Jan 20, 2006)

BeautifulWideEyes said:
			
		

> *I say pay her a visit at her home and then ram shack her beauty supply closet, dresser, and cabinets*


 
lol i was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Candy_C (Jan 20, 2006)

*well since i've been using Keracare Jojoba moisturizor my hair has been sprouting out very quickly..maybe it could be that? it makes the hair very moist and baby skin soft*


----------



## PretteePlease (Jan 20, 2006)

Gueye OIL:
Fast Grow Hair Oil stimulates circulation in the scalp, brings oxygen to the follicles and assist in unclogging pores caused by plastic resins found in many shampoos and conditioners. This product also contains powerful herbal ingredients formulated to assist in growing and thickening the hair. It contains Cold Pressed Olive Oil, Capsicum, Rosemary, Aloe Vera Resin, Sage, kelp, Nettle, Alfalfa, Horsetail, Peppermint. MAY BE USED AS A HOT OIL TREATMENT. 

if this is it tell us how it works i might try to make my own


----------



## LaNecia (Jan 20, 2006)

MsP, you're good! I've seen this one around for a while but never bought a bottle....looks for my missing friend Mona...need to FedEx the Credit cards to her...STAT.


----------



## offthechainliz (Jan 20, 2006)

best thing I would say is MTG !!! It has help me with growth tremendously


----------



## ThursdayGirl (Jan 20, 2006)

This hair oil does't have jojoba as a major ingredient though.


----------



## LizLeila (Jan 20, 2006)

I think we are assuming that the product description she gave her was of something she is actually using.  This girl could be so shady that she is giving her a false description to throw her off the track.  For all we know, the bottle that her friend is describing could be anti-freeze.  If she really doesnt want WLHH to know what she is using, then she probably wont be honest about the description either.  If she really wanted her to know, she would just tell her the name or tell her where she got it.  

I hope no one from this thread decides to go using/buying products off of a shady friends vague description.


----------



## LaNecia (Jan 20, 2006)

I think it's odd that WLHH's friend hasn't given her the name of the product but I wouldn't go so far as to call her shady. That's just me, I usually give an individual the benefit of the doubt, maybe she legitimately has a problem remembering the product, I doubt it but it is possible. If something grew my hair like that, at the very least I'd call my mom and talk her ear off about it (and I do). But, my mom IS into growing her hair longer too so...

I agree with the previous poster... if it were such a product out there, unless it's new, it would have been uncovered by the many PJ's and Super Grow seekers on LHCF and elsewhere. Perhaps, it is a combination of products... :scratchch

Either way, it'll be interesting to see how this all turns out...I'm pulling up a chair to watch this thread!

HHG Ladies!


----------



## LaNecia (Jan 20, 2006)

wantlonghealthyhair said:
			
		

> ...Secret squirell is my sister...lol


 
Instead of being a Secret Squirrell, I'm gonna petition to change her name to Packamus Rattamus and I'll think of something for you!


----------



## brownsugar9999 (Jan 20, 2006)

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Instead of being a Secret Squirrell, I'm gonna petition to change her name to Packamus Rattamus and I'll think of something for you!


 
Who you callin' pack rat? (hiding the* bags* of product I JUST walked in the house with behing my bushy tail.........)


----------



## bludacious (Jan 20, 2006)

JCoily said:
			
		

> Her hair grew 5 inches in less than 2 1/2 months and appears to be a different texture and color? *The magic product you seek is called 'weave'*.


----------



## brownsugar9999 (Jan 20, 2006)

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Hole up!! I miss read that right? Did you type *5 BOTTLES?  *You're as bad as BrownSugar9999!! I won't completely put her on blast but it's no wonder the local store NEVER has any every time I call!


YES   I"M GUILTY!!! ANd since I know for FACT that I'm leaving...I WENT AND BOUGHT 2 MORE BOTTLES MTG!!!!!!  MUUUUAAAHHHHAHAHAHAHA (evil laugh!!!!!) Hey,  but from what I understand, I'm going somewhere where the Amish have Horse driven buggies...so the TACK an FEED had better LOOK OUT!!! HERE I COME!!!!!!! :trampolin


----------



## LaNecia (Jan 20, 2006)

brownsugar9999 said:
			
		

> YES I"M GUILTY!!! ANd since I know for FACT that I'm leaving...I WENT AND BOUGHT 2 MORE BOTTLES MTG!!!!!! MUUUUAAAHHHHAHAHAHAHA (evil laugh!!!!!) Hey, but from what I understand, I'm going somewhere where the Amish have Horse driven buggies...so the TACK an FEED had better LOOK OUT!!! HERE I COME!!!!!!! :trampolin


 
They had more?!! And you didn't tell me?!! 

Oohh, sorry! Back to topic now...


----------



## brownsugar9999 (Jan 20, 2006)

wantlonghealthyhair said:
			
		

> VWVixxen
> lol at the stores never having it, i bought 2 from Shapleys(got one free) And 2 of Ebay! I never ever wanna stop using MTG (Unless it affects my health) I'm very dissapointed with my jewellery tarnished, need to find a good cleaner now, *Secret squirell is my sister*...lol


Hey, tell mom to LEAVE MY MTG alone , or I will CUT HER!!!


----------



## brownsugar9999 (Jan 20, 2006)

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> They had more?!! And you didn't tell me?!!
> 
> Oohh, sorry! Back to topic now...


OOPS   Assumed you already got some.....they only had 2, so I thought.......you know.....OK GUILTY!!!! NEed me to bring
you one?


----------



## brownsugar9999 (Jan 20, 2006)

Just spoke to Sara...they have 2 more bottles left....shipped form other store in San Juan Caapistrano


----------



## LizLeila (Jan 20, 2006)

When I referred to the friend as "shady"  I was using the OP's description of her. It is not like I know the lady personally , even though it appears that she is trying to be secretive at the VERY least.





			
				VWVixxen said:
			
		

> I* think it's odd that WLHH's friend hasn't given her the name of the product but I wouldn't go so far as to call her shady.* That's just me, I usually give an individual the benefit of the doubt, maybe she legitimately has a problem remembering the product, I doubt it but it is possible. If something grew my hair like that, at the very least I'd call my mom and talk her ear off about it (and I do). But, my mom IS into growing her hair longer too so...
> 
> I agree with the previous poster... if it were such a product out there, unless it's new, it would have been uncovered by the many PJ's and Super Grow seekers on LHCF and elsewhere. Perhaps, it is a combination of products... :scratchch
> 
> ...


----------



## atlien (Jan 20, 2006)

offthechainliz said:
			
		

> best thing I would say is MTG !!! It has help me with growth tremendously




What is MTG?


----------



## BerrySweet (Jan 20, 2006)

LizLeila said:
			
		

> When I referred to the friend as "shady"  I was using the OP's description of her. It is not like I know the lady personally , even though it appears that she is trying to be secretive at the VERY least.


The friend's behavior is "shady," I agree with that.  What kind of friend is going to withold helpful information for another friend? I wanna know what this is, it sounds like the mystery has been solved and it's the Guyeye Oil...or weave lol!


----------



## Ayeshia (Jan 20, 2006)

my firends ask..but I dont tell lol. I learned my lesson after telling people I wash my hair eveyday...people looked at me like I was bugged out.


----------



## Zeal (Jan 20, 2006)

MeWantLongHair said:
			
		

> Wow that is shady  Maybe you need to ask to use her restroom and do a little research if ya know what I mean. Then come back to the board and share with us


 
Stop it I say! 

You are bad!


----------



## Zeal (Jan 20, 2006)

Sistaslick said:
			
		

> yeah weave is getting harder and harder to differentiate from the real stuff these days. Weave-ticians are some pretty clever people. Just run your hand up the back side of her head and see what she's workin' with.
> 
> *Nahhh, girl I'm just joking. that kinda thing might get you cut or backhanded *
> 
> As to the magical growth product, I am with Jcoily... if the hair boards haven't found it. It probably ain't out there.


 
I know that's right.  People get cut for less things {sick of gum}


----------



## Zeal (Jan 20, 2006)

wantlonghealthyhair said:
			
		

> CurliDiva, lol you sound just like me!!! my 5 32oz bottles of MTG is locked safely in my bedroom!
> my family would think i am mad if i told them about using a horse product!


 
I have not talked about the horse product either.  Even though it is on the side of the toilet.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jan 20, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing that someone posted earlier: the description that she gave may be something she made up to throw you off the track.  

People can be mad shady about hair, so I know who and who NOT to talk with hair about it.  My sis will call me crazy for being on a hair board, but she asked me to create a regime for her, and I did.  And every time I come home, she peeps my hair products and goes and buys the same thing.

I also had a shady friend who told me that her hair started growing when she cut it off.  She was suggesting that I do the same.  We all know that cutting hair isn't going to make it grow.  A trim may give one a fresh start, but noe create new hair!


----------



## LaNecia (Jan 20, 2006)

LizLeila said:
			
		

> When I referred to the friend as "shady" I was using the OP's description of her. It is not like I know the lady personally , even though it appears that she is trying to be secretive at the VERY least.


 
Hey Liz, by the way, my comment wasn't directed at you or anyone in particular. I guess I just dont' like the term, my son uses it A LOT. Hopefully no offense was taken by anyone, none was intended. 

VWV


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jan 21, 2006)

CORBINS said:
			
		

> Could the products be from the Gueye product line? From the description, it sounds like the oil that they have.


 
I Have never heard of this product, i'll do a search on it. Thanks for the information.....


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jan 21, 2006)

rosie said:
			
		

> Could be the Surge products. They have a yellow label.
> 
> And a lot of people on here have had good results with it.
> 
> If her hair grew well normally, then it's not unreasonable to get 2 inches from Surge.


 
Surge isn't popular here, it doesnt have jojoba


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jan 21, 2006)

An_Original_Copy said:
			
		

> Here's a picture of the bottle you describe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Woow thank you, gonna search it now, looks like we could've found it


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jan 21, 2006)

Although this really fits the description, it doesn't have Jojoba oil...Maybe she could've created the "jojoba oil" thing to keep me off track! 
It was curiousity that made me start this thread and the fact she was acting secretive! It was weird.
These products look lovely though. They suppose to promote healthier longer hair in 2weeks!
 To the lady that asked what MTG is please go on to www.shapleys.com for further information  

*BrownSugar:*   Lol @ cuttin mom and what products have you bought now?!

*Has anyone heard of products called AfGrow?* 
They are supposed to be really good, There is more info on www.afgrow.com


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jan 21, 2006)

scoobygirl said:
			
		

> Does your friends live close to you? If she does, I would just be upfront and ask her to let you hold the bottle to take a looksee for yourself. Then you can describe it better to the boards or take it to a beauty supply store and see if either you can match it to a product on the shelves or if one of the owners recognizes the bottle.
> 
> Also if your friend doesn't know the name, does she at least remember where she bought it? If she won't tell you that, then she probably is just being selfish.


 
*Scoobygirl:   *

Me and my friend live miles apart now, She should know where she got it from though as she's gone through two bottles.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jan 21, 2006)

Candy_C said:
			
		

> *well since i've been using Keracare Jojoba moisturizor my hair has been sprouting out very quickly..maybe it could be that? it makes the hair very moist and baby skin soft*


 
*Candy C  Thanks for the suggestion, Keracare Jojoba Sounds real good. I Will check that out  *


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jan 21, 2006)

msportugal said:
			
		

> Gueye OIL:
> 
> if this is it tell us how it works i might try to make my own


 
*MsPortugal *Ooooh make me some too...


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jan 21, 2006)

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> MsP, you're good! I've seen this one around for a while but never bought a bottle....looks for my missing friend Mona...need to FedEx the Credit cards to her...STAT.


 
*VWVixxen / BrownSugar9999* Who's gonna buy and test these product then? i gotta find a site that will ship here....


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jan 21, 2006)

offthechainliz said:
			
		

> best thing I would say is MTG !!! It has help me with growth tremendously


 

Hey girl, She aint MTG'ing for sure I would've noticed by the smell!  
But I sure am MTG'ing and its definitely the truth.Don't measure my growth but my hair is definitely growing longer each week! I need to find a braided style that will last cos this regrowth is costing me! Not complaining though, I'll have my "Da Brat twists" very soon.... 
I love *MTG* and LHCF for putting me on it!


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jan 21, 2006)

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Instead of being a Secret Squirrell, I'm gonna petition to change her name to Packamus Rattamus and I'll think of something for you!


*VWVixxen:*
*Stack-Em-Up girl. Lol  *
*Truthfully, its like I get worried that things are going to "run out" or "disappear of the shelf"  So I feel the need to "Stack em up!"*


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jan 21, 2006)

Zeal said:
			
		

> I have not talked about the horse product either. Even though it is on the side of the toilet.


 
*Zeal,  *_so no one's never asked what is that thing at the side of the toilet? Lol  They probably think its some bleach!  _
_I told my husband I'm using "sulphur" But he's seen all the bottles in my drawer and had a frown on his face! _
_I said "RRRemember...?that sulphur thing?!" Lol, He nodded slowly and put the bottle back in the drawer, Probably wondering why it had a horse on  the bottle! I dont think i've actually told him the whole story...Originally made for humans,Now horses...But humans are back on the "wagon!" erplexed_


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jan 21, 2006)

ingredients for Afgrow are:
 
SHAMPOO 
Ingredients: Deionized Water, Triethanolamine Laurel Sulphate, Cocoamidopropyl Betaine, Glycol Distearate, Hydrolyzed Protein, di Alpha Tocopheral (Vitamin E), Citric Acid (Vitamin C), Glycerin, Propylparaben, Methylparaben, Sodium Chloride, Disodium EDTA, Fragrance, 
Color F, D & C Red #4 
 
CONDITIONER 
Ingredients: Deionized Water, Hydrolyzed Gelatin, Hydrolyzed 
Amino Acids, Methylparaben, 
Propylparaben, Fragrance, 
di Alpha Tecopheral ( Vitamin E ) 
Biotin, Citric Acid ( Vitamin C ), 
Color F & C Red #4 
 
HAIRTREATMENT 
Ingredients: Deionized Water, Hydrolyzed Protein, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Fragrance, 
Color D & C Brown #1 
 
*What do you all think?*


----------



## LaNecia (Jan 21, 2006)

wantlonghealthyhair said:
			
		

> *VWVixxen / BrownSugar9999* Who's gonna buy and test these product then? i gotta find a site that will ship here....


 
Which products do you need? If you cant' find a reasonable price on the shipping, we have the MTG (when your SIS hasn't scooped them all up!), Gueye and others locally, just hit me up and I can get it and send it to ya.


----------



## atlien (Jan 21, 2006)

Can someone tell me what MTG is please....Sorry I haven't been on the boards in a while so I am not familiar with the present lingual. What does MTG stand for? Is it really good? I see a lot of people are on the MTG challenge. Thanks


----------



## LizLeila (Jan 21, 2006)

atlien said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me what MTG is please....Sorry I haven't been on the boards in a while so I am not familiar with the present lingual. What does MTG stand for? Is it really good? I see a lot of people are on the MTG challenge. Thanks


 
Someone answered your question above.  I dont remember who.  Also you can do a search, because there has been a ton of threads/posts about MTG, how to use it and the results people are having.  HTH.


----------



## SandySea (Jan 21, 2006)

This is ridiculous--some women are a trip.  Thankfully, this forum is full of women who are willing to share their secrets.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jan 22, 2006)

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Which products do you need? If you cant' find a reasonable price on the shipping, we have the MTG (when your SIS hasn't scooped them all up!), Gueye and others locally, just hit me up and I can get it and send it to ya.


 
Awww, thank you   So sweet of you, 
I will bear that in mind.  
What products do you reccomend with your beautiful hair? (I have natural hair)
I currently have Ojon products(nice), MTG, WGO, Surge, Miss Keys A Lot of oils (jojoba,castor,coconut,palm,vatika,rosemary,tea tree,) Amla,Mane N Tail and a bit more...Can't remember! (junior PJ)

Want to try creme of Nature  
need more Surge and Mane N Tail products


----------



## maryj1584 (Jan 22, 2006)

Hey I am almost tempeted to try the Gueye products, well keep me posted on your growth results. Maybe this might be a killer combo, MTG+ Gueye products. We will see


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jan 23, 2006)

Hey ladies,
 i have FINALLY had a lovely chat with my friend. She says she is taking complete care of her whole health but thanks *paltas b.k.c. *
for her mega growth.I have used this product in the past but never noticed any results, Maybe because i never had a good routine!
She showed me her napes that were not too good and it has caught up to the rest of her hair  

Thank you all for the suggestions, I actually told her i thought she was being "shady" and she says the writing scraped off the bottle...etc,etc!   
Hope this thread has helped someone find something that will work in there hair


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jan 23, 2006)

*Paltas B.K.C. Hair Treatment*

*Paltas B.K.C. Hair Treatment.
Paltas B.K.C. is a chemically formulated treatment that cleanses the scalp and re-opens the pores. It helps scalp dryness and oiliness. On contact with the scalp it restores lubrication of your hair shafts and awakens the scalp. 

Size: 150ml*












*Price in GBP:* 
£4.32 Incl VAT (EU)
£3.68 Excl VAT 
*Guide prices for information only:*
Euros: € 6.39 Incl VAT (EU)
US Dollars: $ 6.70 Excl VAT (Outside EU)


----------



## LaNecia (Jan 23, 2006)

Whoa!! If's she's being shady, she really pulled one out coming up with that!! Did she tell you how she got turned on to it? And more importantly, why she didn't share her European secret sooner? :scratchch

Oh well, with a name like Paltas, I think I would've forgotten it too!  

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Jan 23, 2006)

wantlonghealthyhair said:
			
		

> *Paltas B.K.C. Hair Treatment*
> 
> *Paltas B.K.C. Hair Treatment.
> Paltas B.K.C. is a chemically formulated treatment that cleanses the scalp and re-opens the pores. It helps scalp dryness and oiliness. On contact with the scalp it restores lubrication of your hair shafts and awakens the scalp.
> ...



where is this found at???


----------



## hottopic (Jan 23, 2006)

lol. No she did not....That is off the chain. Take a visit to her house and do your own research.Can't we all just get along.


----------



## gn1g (Jan 23, 2006)

bluediamond0829 said:
			
		

> where is this found at???


 
I'd also like to know?


----------



## so1913 (Jan 23, 2006)

It looks like its a product native of the UK and Africa.  I did a search on this board and there are a few references to it, mostly about moisture and softening the hair.  I did a search on another board and someone mentioned that the main ingredients include mineral oil, methol, and some essential oil.

Here:
http://www.afrobest.co.uk/hair_care_products.htm#paltas

and they are selling some on ebay, but not sure what how much shipping to the US will cost you.

Based on the comments I've read on the hair boards, I'm not YET  convinced that this is any miracle product, but I think the friend may have incorporated a good regimine using these products hence her great results.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jan 23, 2006)

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Whoa!! If's she's being shady, she really pulled one out coming up with that!! Did she tell you how she got turned on to it? And more importantly, why she didn't share her European secret sooner? :scratchch
> 
> Oh well, with a name like Paltas, I think I would've forgotten it too!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


 
Hey VWVixxen,

She laughed when I told her I thought she was acting "shady!" I even told her about this thread. She was like "WTF?! WHY? And said I am impatient for not waiting on her!"  
If she wasn't being secretive with the situation of her brother (and the hair product!) Then it wouldn't of came to this really...erplexed Or is it me being impatient?  
I did wait a few weeks though... 
I now do believe her 100%. She is going through some really sad stuff right now, unfortunately.  But atleast we have the name of the product now.
I do remember using this years ago but didn't know it promoted hair growth.It was medicated, felt tingly on the scalp and was a nice thick liquid. I'm gonna buy a bottle this week.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jan 23, 2006)

I am from U.K I don't know where to find the product in the states but try "Sally's OR An Asain BSS"


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jan 23, 2006)

*I Don't think Paltas Oil has Jojoba in it! *


----------



## so1913 (Jan 23, 2006)

wantlonghealthyhair said:
			
		

> *I Don't think Paltas Oil has Jojoba in it! *




Uh oh....LOL!


----------



## TwistNMx (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey,
Any updates on this Paltas b.k.c. yet?
Has anyone decided to try it?


----------



## alexei (Feb 9, 2006)

wantlonghealthyhair said:
			
		

> *I Don't think Paltas Oil has Jojoba in it! *


----------



## TwistNMx (Feb 9, 2006)

alexei said:
			
		

>


 
Jojoba or not.  Does anyone know the ingredients then?


----------



## NYLERAC (Feb 9, 2006)

High Priestess, 

I got my package in the mail today! Here are the ingredients listed: 

* Glycerine, Lanolin Oil, Paraffinum Liquidum, Aqua, Methyl Salicylate, Alcohol Denat, Cetrimonium Bromide, Perfume, Caramel E150, Menthol, Thea Simensis,


----------



## mohair (Feb 9, 2006)

Bumping!!  Where can I find this stuff in the states?  Anyone using it yet?


----------



## TwistNMx (Feb 9, 2006)

mohair said:
			
		

> Bumping!! Where can I find this stuff in the states? Anyone using it yet?


Good question!


----------



## FIRESTARTER (Feb 9, 2006)

mohair said:
			
		

> Bumping!! Where can I find this stuff in the states? Anyone using it yet?


 
EBAY! http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?cgiurl=http%3A%2F%2Fcgi.ebay.com%2Fws%2F&fkr=1&from=R8&satitle=paltas+b+c+k&category0=


----------



## mohair (Feb 9, 2006)

Good ole ebay!!  thanks


----------



## TwistNMx (Feb 9, 2006)

MissTrina said:
			
		

> EBAY! http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?cgiurl=http%3A%2F%2Fcgi.ebay.com%2Fws%2F&fkr=1&from=R8&satitle=paltas+b+c+k&category0=


I'm assuming that this is the only place to get it if you're in the US...right?
Have you used this product MissTrina?


----------



## Candy_C (Feb 9, 2006)

lol my grandad uses this!!his hair doesn't grow super fast with this stuff! he uses it for his dandruff...all i know is he has hardly any gray and his hair is nice n thick


----------



## Taya (Feb 9, 2006)

MAYBE SHE COMBINED THE PALTAS AND THE GUEYE PRODUCTS. OKAY WHERE IS THE JOJOBA IN THESE PRODUCTS ,MAYBE SHE ADDED THAT TOO.


----------



## TwistNMx (Feb 9, 2006)

Will someone please tell me why everyone wants jojoba oil to be a part of this product?  Did I miss something?  

**Also has anyone ordered this product from Ebay?  If so, is the seller reputable?
Thanx


----------



## felicia (Feb 9, 2006)

High Priestess said:
			
		

> Will someone please tell me why everyone wants jojoba oil to be a part of this product?  Did I miss something?
> 
> **Also has anyone ordered this product from Ebay?  If so, is the seller reputable?
> Thanx



her friend said the main ingredient was jojoba


----------



## TwistNMx (Feb 9, 2006)

felicia said:
			
		

> her friend said the main ingredient was jojoba


Thanx for clearing that up.


----------



## FIRESTARTER (Feb 9, 2006)

High Priestess said:
			
		

> I'm assuming that this is the only place to get it if you're in the US...right?
> Have you used this product MissTrina?


 
No, I just did a quick search for it for you all.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Feb 10, 2006)

Um.... what if the friend was lying about the jojoba oil?


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Feb 10, 2006)

_lol, this thread is back.... _

_*Candy C* my friend also greases her scalp alone with La india miracle grease (you mentioned it in one of your RECENT threads?) _
_*(maybe)* this is giving her good growth too?...._
_the paltas she uses the shampoo, treatment and conditioner, paltas is known to make the hair thick (going by what the man in the asian BSS SAID) la india is known to give good length (going by what i *know* already!)_

_i have far too  many products to use up and i dont want to start mixing chemicals in my hair, i cant afford for all my efforts to fall out in the bath!  _

_but i will be trying out paltas and i will give an honest review!_

_(i have used the oil in the past but didnt notice any growth because at that time i used to rub eveything and anything into my hair) lack of hair care knowledge!_

_she is *definitely* hiding something with jojoba oil in it because when i ask her she shrugs it off! i've known this girl ALL my life and know when she is acting "*shady*"  _
_her mum says she uses a lot of natural/organic products now, i'm really happy for her that she is taking such good care of her hair. i love to see black hair thrive...._

_she definitely aint using MTG cos she wouldn't trust such a product..i would've smelled it too..that smell cant hide from me! _


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Feb 10, 2006)

*wow,    *
*eight thousand people have read this thread? paltas will be A lot richer*


----------



## HKW53 (Feb 10, 2006)

Wantlonghealthyhair where can I order these products from onling?

Thanks


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Feb 10, 2006)

i'm from UK so do not know about the states, please try Ebay


----------



## rosie (Feb 10, 2006)

wantlonghealthyhair said:
			
		

> Surge isn't popular here, it doesnt have jojoba


 

Surge was/is popular on LHCF, just not raved about anymore.

You're right, it doesn't have jojoba oil.




			
				wantlonghealthyhair said:
			
		

> *I Don't think Paltas Oil has Jojoba in it! *


 

Ooops, looks like Paltas doesn't either.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Feb 10, 2006)

rosie said:
			
		

> Surge was/is popular on LHCF, just not raved about anymore.
> 
> You're right, it doesn't have jojoba oil.
> 
> ...


 

No, i said surge isn't popular in the *UK*!
I'm a (ex)surger and i know its popular on LHCF.I'm not sure what the jojoba product is but i'm still looking....


----------



## Candy_C (Feb 10, 2006)

wantlonghealthyhair said:
			
		

> _lol, this thread is back.... _
> 
> _*Candy C* my friend also greases her scalp alone with La india miracle grease (you mentioned it in one of your RECENT threads?) _
> _*(maybe)* this is giving her good growth too?...._
> ...



if shes using la india then i wouldn't be surprised about the growth, it contains Olive oil tho not Jojoba..hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Feb 10, 2006)

Candy C, where can I find info about La india?


----------



## daoriginaldiva (Feb 10, 2006)

Yeah..when i did a search..i couldn't find anything on the product.


----------



## daoriginaldiva (Feb 10, 2006)

I did a search and found this product:
Link: http://www.everydayhenna.com/hair_oil.html

Jatamansi Oil, Nardostachys Jatamansi (Spikenard, Nepal)

Well known and used widely in India and around the world for promoting hair growth and prevention of hair loss. Also excellent on dry skin and scalp. Dilute with your favorite carrier/fixed oil.

$20.00 10 ml
$30.00 15 ml
$48.00 1 oz 

 Are you serious about obtaining long and healthy hair? Invest in long term hair health and growth. These ancient Ayurvedic oils  are for the hair-serious only. Each brings a special benefit to your hair regime. And used in combination, are everything you need to help your hair and scalp to survive and thrive.

These oils are available for bulk purchases only and are "special ordered" for you.  This means that these items are not part of our regular stock and it can take approximately 3 weeks for you to receive them.  There is a $100 minimum on oils from this list.  The minimum does not include other items you order at the same time and does not include shipping costs.  Additional shipping charges apply for these 5 oils and extracts as to all "special order" bulk orders.   Email me with your order for these items and I can let you know their current price, shipping cost and arrange for you to place your order.

Cuscus Grass extract
Stimulates roots. Provides a cooling effect to scalp.
$ 48.60 for 100ml.

Embic Mytoblan oil
Strengthens, softens and darkens hair
$ 75.90 for 100ml.

Eclipta Erecta oil
Strengthens hair, retards graying and promotes regrowth and new growth. Excellent for maintaining healthy thick hair. Dilute with your favorite carrier/fixed oil.

$20.00 10 ml
$30.00 15 ml
$50.00 1 oz
$90.75 for 100ml.

Rhazya Stricta oil
Cures itchy scalp, nourishes hair roots, strengthens and repairs damaged hair (split ends, weak and lifeless hair).
155.67 for 100ml.

Sandalwood Oil
Provides shine and strengthens hair.
$110.50 100 ml. 
They even hair hair recipes on this site.  I am bookmarking this. 
I will put some of them on the Hair recipe board.


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 11, 2006)

daoriginaldiva said:
			
		

> I did a search and found this product:
> Link: http://www.everydayhenna.com/hair_oil.html
> 
> Jatamansi Oil, Nardostachys Jatamansi (Spikenard, Nepal)
> ...


 


thanks for posting daoriginaldiva!


----------



## An_Original_Copy (Feb 15, 2006)

I got my Paltas in the mail today.   I'm going to saturate my hair with organic coconut oil, and let it set overnight, and wash on the morning with CON poo, and conditioner.  I'll be using the Paltas tomorrow and will report back with my results in two weeks...


----------



## melodee (Feb 15, 2006)

I am too lazy to read the whole thread before posting--sorry if this is repetitive.  This is my 2 cents.  

I think it is okay if she doesn't want to tell--it's like Patti LaBelle who took forever to give people her family cooking recipes.  Now, I am usually up front with people about my hair secrets, but if I know someone is only out to criticize my decisions, I will tell them it's an "ancient chinese secret".

As for the weave--yes, when I read this I was thinking, I bet she used extensions in some way, shape, or form.  But then as I was reading some posts I thought.........
DO WE ALWAYS HAVE TO SPILL THE BEANS ABOUT OUR WEAVES/PIECES?WIGS?

I occasionally wear pieces/ponies to protect my hair or to get instant style when I don't want to get out the flat iron.  And I am very honest about this...but I don't think I owe everybody an explanation to second I walk in the door.  I mean, if they are in the know, I don't care.  
But I don't want to announce to all my friends or co-workers "I'm wearing a piece today for all who may want to know".  And I don't let anyone to a "weave" inspection of my hair, whether it's my own brastrap length hair or a hairpiece.

I was even considering a sew in for the first time to give my strands a rest (as opposed to braiding that I've done in the past).  And if I get it, it will be the same length as my hair and I won't be trying to pass it off as my hair.  But I also will not feel the need to wear a "I'm wearing a weave" sign or tell everyone that comments that it looks nice.

I respect everyone's opinions on here and I am not trying to argue.  So no tomatoes.  But I also think there is no one magic answer to each person's hair growth--some things like vits and oils work for some folks, but they are not a cureall for everybody's needs.


----------



## TwistNMx (Feb 15, 2006)

MissTrina said:
			
		

> No, I just did a quick search for it for you all.


okay?




			
				An_Original_Copy said:
			
		

> I got my Paltas in the mail today. I'm going to saturate my hair with organic coconut oil, and let it set overnight, and wash on the morning with CON poo, and conditioner. I'll be using the Paltas tomorrow and will report back with my results in two weeks...


Congrats to An_Original_Copy.  Where did you order your Paltas?


----------



## An_Original_Copy (Feb 17, 2006)

I got mine from afrobest.com, but it took TWO weeks to get here, and I had to drive a half hour away to the main post office just to sign for it.  I heard it's sold on ebay too, and I may buy it from there next time.


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Feb 17, 2006)

An_Original_Copy said:
			
		

> I got mine from afrobest.com, but it took TWO weeks to get here, and I had to drive a half hour away to the main post office just to sign for it.  I heard it's sold on ebay too, and I may buy it from there next time.




what products did you order???another thing that im noticing is that it seems that the products are higher on ebay then on the website...and the same name for the website of afro best is the same vendor name on ebay...so it maybe the same shippping because it does say United Kingdom on ebay...and plus the shipping is higher also...when i select the products thru afro best for just 3 products it came to like 13.47..when i go on ebay and just select the treatment it is 4.99 but shipping and handling seems to be 7.95 which is pushing the total to 12.94....not for sure if this is making a difference but it seems maybe best to order from the website than thru ebay...


----------



## Samaria (Feb 17, 2006)

ITA with you melodee, I think the only reason she felt that way is cuz they're supposed to be so close, if im not mistaken they were friends for a good while? I think  maybe child-hood- NOT sure, but I think that's why she was upset bout it.


			
				melodee said:
			
		

> I am too lazy to read the whole thread before posting--sorry if this is repetitive.  This is my 2 cents.
> 
> I think it is okay if she doesn't want to tell--it's like Patti LaBelle who took forever to give people her family cooking recipes.  Now, I am usually up front with people about my hair secrets, but if I know someone is only out to criticize my decisions, I will tell them it's an "ancient chinese secret".
> 
> ...


----------



## TwistNMx (Feb 17, 2006)

An_Original_Copy said:
			
		

> I got mine from afrobest.com, but it took TWO weeks to get here, and I had to drive a half hour away to the main post office just to sign for it. I heard it's sold on ebay too, and I may buy it from there next time.


I also heard it's being sold there recently.  I just want to find out if they are reputable before making any decisions.  Most people are honest...I'd like to think, however there's always a few that aren't.
Thanks
PS.  Will you let me know how it works out for you?


----------



## FIRESTARTER (Feb 17, 2006)

MissTrina said:
			
		

> No, I just did a quick search for it for you all





			
				High Priestess said:
			
		

> okay?


 
Umm...Maybe I should have said, "No, I haven't used it yet, I just saw that someone needed the information and I googled it for them real quick." Sorry maybe my post sounded flip or somethin(?) I dont know.


----------



## CurleeDST (Feb 17, 2006)

When I was 7/8 years old I got impetigo in the center of my scalp.  My mom had to cut all of my hair off in that spot to help get rid of the infection.  Once the infection was cleared up I had long hair and this BALD SPOT straight dead in the center of my hair.  

When we last visited the doctor he recommended my mom making and feeding me gelatin (JELLO) on a daily basis to promote rapid hair growth in the bald spot area.  My hair grew back VERY quickly - like within 6  months from eating a bowl of gelatin a day.

Drink gelatin or take the pills - it is the foundation of strong hair and nails.



			
				CantBeCopied said:
			
		

> ITA!  Years ago, my cousin grew her hair to brastrap length using pine tar oil conditioning pre-poos and various other techniques like wrapping, satin scarves everynight and protective buns 3 weeks out of each month, never using a blow dryer, always doing a wrap when it was to be worn down, she also was drinking gelatin powder mixed with water.
> But, when you would ask her, "how did you grow your hair this long this quick" her response was always, "prenatal vitamins girl".The sistas are COMPETITIVE!!


----------



## Samaria (Feb 17, 2006)

CurleeDST said:
			
		

> When I was 7/8 years old I got impetigo in the center of my scalp.  My mom had to cut all of my hair off in that spot to help get rid of the infection.  Once the infection was cleared up I had long hair and this BALD SPOT straight dead in the center of my hair.
> 
> When we last visited the doctor he recommended my mom making and feeding me gelatin (JELLO) on a daily basis to promote rapid hair growth in the bald spot area.  My hair grew back VERY quickly - like within 6  months from eating a bowl of gelatin a day.
> 
> Drink gelatin or take the pills - it is the foundation of strong hair and nails.



wow, now i am going to b loading up on jello! LOL


----------



## CurleeDST (Feb 17, 2006)

I thought it was cool b/c as a child I got to eat JELLO every day!!  It was very cool.


----------



## Samaria (Feb 17, 2006)

CurleeDST said:
			
		

> I thought it was cool b/c as a child I got to eat JELLO every day!!  It was very cool.




Do u still do it now?


----------



## CurleeDST (Feb 17, 2006)

No b/c I hate the taste of jello now!




			
				Samaria said:
			
		

> Do u still do it now?


----------



## Samaria (Feb 17, 2006)

CurleeDST said:
			
		

> No b/c I hate the taste of jello now!





Awww, its funy how you can love something SOOO much when you're younger and then older totally detest it. I think I will really try it though


----------



## CurleeDST (Feb 17, 2006)

If I were you I would try it for at least 2 months before making a decision on its effectiveness.


It worked for me when I was 8.  Even my mom was amazed.




			
				Samaria said:
			
		

> Awww, its funy how you can love something SOOO much when you're younger and then older totally detest it. I think I will really try it though


----------



## Samaria (Feb 17, 2006)

CurleeDST said:
			
		

> If I were you I would try it for at least 2 months before making a decision on its effectiveness.
> 
> 
> It worked for me when I was 8.  Even my mom was amazed.




True, and also it's JELLO, its not like something body altering, so no harm in testing it.


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Feb 17, 2006)

Samaria said:
			
		

> True, and also it's JELLO, its not like something body altering, so no harm in testing it.



Hmm, I'm gonna follow up and this lead and do some research. A while back, my mom got a reccomendation to use Knox gelation to build bone cartilege.........  I wonder.......building cartilege? Maybe the LHCF investigating tean should conduct a trial study


----------



## TwistNMx (Feb 21, 2006)

MissTrina said:
			
		

> Umm...Maybe I should have said, "No, I haven't used it yet, I just saw that someone needed the information and I googled it for them real quick." Sorry maybe my post sounded flip or somethin(?) I dont know.


 
No problem


----------



## melodee (Feb 21, 2006)

Samaria said:
			
		

> ITA with you melodee, I think the only reason she felt that way is cuz they're supposed to be so close, if im not mistaken they were friends for a good while? I think maybe child-hood- NOT sure, but I think that's why she was upset bout it.


 
Yeah, and i ain't mad at _her_.  It's just that she got me thinking about my own experiences with those folkswho expect to know all my secrets.


----------



## TwistNMx (Feb 22, 2006)

I think it's quite selfish to say the least...to have such secrets not to help people!  
Isn't that what we are all here to do...help each other???


----------



## hondahoney007 (Feb 22, 2006)

CurleeDST said:
			
		

> When I was 7/8 years old I got impetigo in the center of my scalp.  My mom had to cut all of my hair off in that spot to help get rid of the infection.  Once the infection was cleared up I had long hair and this BALD SPOT straight dead in the center of my hair.
> 
> When we last visited the doctor he recommended my mom making and feeding me gelatin (JELLO) on a daily basis to promote rapid hair growth in the bald spot area.  My hair grew back VERY quickly - like within 6  months from eating a bowl of gelatin a day.
> 
> Drink gelatin or take the pills - it is the foundation of strong hair and nails.



I'm going to try this on my 11 yr old daughter. She has a bald spot on the left side of her nape. It also came from an infection when she was approx 5yrs old. The doctor said that her hair would never grow back. When her hair is in a ponytail it is really noticable(sp). She is self-conscious of this. I'm willing to try anything to get her hair to grow back.


----------



## An_Original_Copy (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi wantlonghealthyhair,

what hair type was your friend?  I have type 4b, and I've been avoiding mineral oil for that very reason since my hair doesn't ususally grow with mineral oil products. I've been using the Paltas for a week now, and the elasticity has improved because it does keep my hair very moisturized, but I wonder if it will aid in hair growth too, or just clog my scalp.  TIA


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Feb 23, 2006)

*Hi, An_Original_Copy*


I would guess my friends hair type is 4A._Some_ people's hair does thrive with mineral oil though. 

That's nice to hear that the elasticity has improved in your hair, hopefully it wont clog your scalp.

since the Paltas is so thick i probably would increase washing the hair.Did you buy the shampoo and conditioner too? Thanks for updating


----------



## An_Original_Copy (Feb 24, 2006)

thanks for ur reply wlhh!

I just bought the hair treatment only.  well i'm glad to hear the it works for some people.  i've been mixing mine with jojoba oil, and Wild Growth Oil.  My hair feels soft, and strong at the same time!  If this stuff won't give me addition growth i'm at least getting stronger hair, thus the abiltity to retain length


----------



## felicia (Feb 24, 2006)

i used the entire gueye system and it worked. i noticed a little new growth in 2 weeks, def not an inch, but hey it worked. by the third week i stopped using it, don't know why. i think i was sick of worrying about getting my hair to grow. plus, i didn't want to get addicted to bc i hate ordering online bc of shipping prices. also, the conditioner stinks. it smells like cheap soap. overall, i think it's worth a try.


----------



## melodee (Feb 24, 2006)

High Priestess said:
			
		

> I think it's quite selfish to say the least...to have such secrets not to help people!
> Isn't that what we are all here to do...help each other???


 
I think you are missing my point:

I don't think it is selfish when you know that the person is only out to criticize you or demean you in any way.  It is the same as if you don't share your life's problems with a "friend" who will turn on you and talk about you behind your back.

No one on the forum has shown themselves to be this way, and that is why I continue to come here and _share what I know._  But I do guard some things in my personal life (including haircare) from those who will NOT appreciate it.

Following me now???


----------



## TwistNMx (Feb 27, 2006)

melodee said:
			
		

> I think you are missing my point:
> 
> I don't think it is selfish when you know that the person is only out to criticize you or demean you in any way. It is the same as if you don't share your life's problems with a "friend" who will turn on you and talk about you behind your back.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, I see your point of view.
People are very critical and sometimes very unappreciative...you're right.
On another note, I always appreciate what I learn here at LHCF.  I'd be lost without it.
I did not mean it to be an attack, please forgive.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Mar 1, 2006)

wantlonghealthyhair said:
			
		

> Hey Chinagem,
> She doesn't know about this forum but knows my knowledge in hair has gone straight past her's!
> now you've asked that she's probably wondering where i'm getting my information from! Therefore acting all shady with me but i've tried telling her and her cousin but they make stupid comments like "I  know how to look after my hair i dont need the internet to tell me that!"
> "what do you want to acheive? long hair?!" (in a sarcastic way)
> When i think about it most members from her family act this way, in Jamaica we call it *"Bad mind"* when someone wants everything for themselves and it burns them to see anybody else prospering.



Lawk! Yu hit di nail pon di head! A dis mi out fi seh.... as ElephantMan would sing.. "Too bad mind, too bad mind!"


----------



## AllAboutTheHair (May 16, 2006)

*cough* liquid iron *cough*


----------



## LaNecia (May 16, 2006)

Candy_C said:
			
		

> if shes using la india then i wouldn't be surprised about the growth, it contains Olive oil tho not Jojoba..hmmmmmmmmmmmm


 
Candy_C, when I talked to the lady that I purchased the La India from, she said that they have different formulations. could one of the others have Jojoba oil?


----------



## naturaline (May 16, 2006)

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Candy_C, when I talked to the lady that I purchased the La India from, she said that they have different formulations. could one of the others have Jojoba oil?


i saw two different of la india in the shop near me. il should be in town on thursday- ill look at the label for ya.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (May 17, 2006)

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Candy_C, when I talked to the lady that I purchased the La India from, she said that they have different formulations. could one of the others have Jojoba oil?


 

*yes, they have a yellow la india it is olive oil* *pomade*


----------



## KiniKakes (May 17, 2006)

Any updates from folks who have been using the Paltas B.K.C. Hair Treatment?


----------



## Candy_C (May 17, 2006)

Hi!

the yelloW one with olive oil smells nice but did nothing for me. dried out my ends and made my scalp itch bad!


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jul 28, 2006)

*PALTAS UPDATE finally......*

My young cousin has been using Paltas for several months. 

She's getting great results, Her hair used to be VERY thin but has thickened up really well.

When her mom used to put her hair in ouchless bands whilst taking them out her hair would come out to! (loads.... )
(she only uses satin bobbles now)

She hardly lost any hair when I did her hair in twists yesterday and you do not see her scalp no more! Her twists now have "body" to them.

I'm thinking of using this on my edges and nape to thicken them up... 

I'm not sure what Paltas does for growth though! But her hair really looks better! It has a lovely shine to it.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jul 28, 2006)

AJamericanDiva said:
			
		

> Lawk! Yu hit di nail pon di head! A dis mi out fi seh.... as ElephantMan would sing.. "Too bad mind, too bad mind!"


 

For real girl  

Atleast we found out the "miracle product" huh?

My little cousin's been having great success with it, Her hair has thickened up so much.


----------



## dreamer26 (Jul 28, 2006)

WHY? WHY? WHY?  did I read this.  I said I wasn't buying anything else.


----------



## fallback (Jul 28, 2006)

JCoily said:
			
		

> Her hair grew 5 inches in less than 2 1/2 months and appears to be a different texture and color? The magic product you seek is called 'weave'.


 

JCoily u crack me up!!!!  You might be right though.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jul 28, 2006)

fallback said:
			
		

> JCoily u crack me up!!!! You might be right though.


 
lol, That's what I was thinking too.


----------



## LadyJay114 (Jul 28, 2006)

gn1g said:
			
		

> maybe its wild growth oil


 
Wild Growth Oil + washing twice a week has been a blessing for me


----------



## Jas123 (Jul 28, 2006)

atlien said:
			
		

> What is MTG?


 
BUMP
Still a Newbie..please explain what mtg is and how it works,,nevermind,  now know


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Jul 14, 2007)

Blaque*Angel said:
			
		

> hey ladies,
> 
> my "friend" had bra strap hair in November 05 which wasn't really so healthy now it is January, she is 5inches past bra strap, her hair never usually grows so fast,it has thickened,looks blacker and so soft.
> so i ask her her hair regime! LOL
> ...


 
*Blaque*Angel? Have you in the past year discovered what that product is?*


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jul 14, 2007)

Yeah, and is anyone using Paltas BKC. If so, how has it worked out?


----------



## LadyZ (Jul 14, 2007)

The PJ inside of me bumped this ...
How is using this and what are the results
Also which one is she using?


----------



## Tamalikins (Sep 6, 2007)

ok im bumping this thread! found this while on ebay uk maybe this is it !  looks divine!  
*Virgin Hair Fertiliser *
*Anti Dundruff and Hair Conditioner Cream
For rapid hair growth*​
This is a one of the most effective rapid hair growth treatments on the market, only few people know about it.
This item is very hard to find in the U.K. particularly due to its demand and also due to the fact only those in the know,  know about it. Dont be left out. Anti dandruff formula which works to stimulate the hair follicle and encourage hair growth.

Can be used on permed, coloured, relaxed hair. Perfect for thinning areas, alopecia spots, braids, extensions, weaves, plaits, long and short hair.

My advice tips on using this product.
Firstly the product is menthol based and as such has a strong aroma, it is best used mixed with your regular styling products (balms, grease, sprays e.t.c.) and will work as well as if undiluted, this will also make your product last longer.

The product can be used as often as desired however I would suggest twice daily at the most.

If undiluted try to use product at night or prior to washing and massage into scalp

Shampoo hair atleast fortnightly to prevent product build up

If used on european hair as this is an oil based product I would advise using prior to washing or diluting ONLY.

Once applied you should feel the menthol effect within 10mins of applying, this is normal and is indicative that the product is working.

If using on relaxed hair be advised you may need to apply your straightening system more regularly than usual as regrowth will be much quicker, the average re-application time for relaxing when using this product is at most 6 weeks.

Use in conjunction with your regular styling routine, shampoo, condition, style as usual.

Can be used in a hot oil manner. Apply the product after shampooing to scalp, cover with a shower cap/plastic bag/clingfilm for 20mins, for stronger effects cover with a hot towel or salon sit-under hairdryer.


750ml (This should last at least 3months depending on frequency of use)
Ingredients
Herbal extract
Lanolin
Petroleum jelly
Peppermint oil
Fragrance


----------



## MuslimahTresses (Sep 6, 2007)

I always wondered what happened to this investigation.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 7, 2007)

Tamalikins said:


> ok im bumping this thread! found this while on ebay uk maybe this is it !  looks divine!
> *Virgin Hair Fertiliser *
> *Anti Dundruff and Hair Conditioner Cream*
> *For rapid hair growth*​
> ...


 
Any new news on this or the other mystery super growth products ???


----------



## Miss*Tress (Oct 7, 2007)

"D*u*ndruff"? In big, bold orange lettering too.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Oct 27, 2008)

the product is called *PALTAS BKC TREATMENT*

It was updated earlier on in the thread


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Oct 27, 2008)

*Update:*

My friend still uses this  her hair is midback , very thick, blacker and healthier...

i think she lurks on here too 

I also advised my DH's friend whos hair was balding at the top to use PALTAS, his hair has filled in nicely after three months


----------



## Nonie (Oct 27, 2008)

I used this product in high school and again in the early 90's. Actually in high school I used both this and the Kenyan imitation "Palitas". It was introduced to me as the magic hair-growing product by a family friend that returned to Kenya from the UK, but I can't say it did any wonders for me as far as growth was concerned, except give me the cutest TWA (shiny and soft) and made my scalp tingle the way peppermint oil might. It's very greasy, like Castor Oil, so I had to baggy when I used it. It wasn't a bad product. If I didn't hate the feel of oil on my scalp, I'd probably use it for the way it made my hair feel.


----------



## BrooklynBeauty (Oct 27, 2008)

do they sell it in the u.s?


----------



## Casarela (Oct 27, 2008)

to all canadians ive seen this product around . never tried it or never bothered to read the bottle ..because the bottle looks scary IMO


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Oct 27, 2008)

Blaque*Angel said:


> i know a weave when i see one JCoily  It is her own hair, it appears that her new "moisturiser" has simply made her hair darker, longer and fuller


 So I think you should go to her house, and when you're comfy, say oooh girl yeah while we're here, show me the good stuff!  You know the stuff that's working on your hair.  You'll have her check mated.  she can say she can't remember, but you can say, that's okay where's the bottle, and then follow her to get it!
Man this thread is on the first page. I thought it was new! Never mind....


----------



## shae101s (Oct 27, 2008)

~StillALady~ said:


> WOW!!! Sounds like she doesn't want your hair to be long or she doesn't want you to enjoy the same benefits/results that she is enjoying. Some friend!




Girl!! Dont we all know or knew someone like that? Haters to the infinity...Why can't they share...and what makes it worse, you are helping them but they fail to help you? Madness...Anyways, I mean yes everyone is saying raid her cabinet and what not, but even then you'll grow and guess what, she'll just have to deal with your long hair swinging and blowing in the wind...Leave her be!  Grow on girl! Grow!


----------



## TCT (Oct 28, 2008)

Blaque*Angel said:


> i know a weave when i see one JCoily  It is her own hair, it appears that her new "moisturiser" has simply made her hair darker, longer and fuller


 




    .................... DELETED.....................


----------



## sugarbaybie (Dec 30, 2013)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Her hair grew 5 inches in less than 2 1/2 months and appears to be a different texture and color? The magic product you seek is called 'weave'.


 
 yeah that's it!


----------

